
Designing Across Senses: A Multimodal Approach to Product Design - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781491954249
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just a daily ad for Amazon affiliate linked
books (tag=itbook.store-20).

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from Amazon's pages.

